# Schriftschatten dunkler machen



## Lyras (1. Sep 2016)

Hallo, ich melde mich mal wieder.

Ich habe nun mittlerweile in mein 2D Spiel auch Schrift implementiert. Da diese ohne Schatten, nun ja, ein wenig langweilig aussieht, habe ich mich dazu entschieden Schatten hinzuzufügen. Das ist auch gar nicht die Herausforderung ( Probleme gibt es ja nicht, nur Herausforderungen  ). Vielmehr besteht die Herausforderung darin, ein passende Farbe für den Schatten zu finden, die auch mit der Farbe der eigentlichen Schrift harmoniert. Ich habe ein wenig rumprobiert, doch immer war der Schatten zu hell oder zu dunkel im Vergleich zur Schriftfarbe.

Nun meine Frage:
Wie schaffe ich es eine Hex-Farbe entsprechend abzudunkeln bzw. aufzuhellen?
Die Schattenfarbe für weiß ist *0xFF999999* und die Farbe vom Schatten soll, je dunkler die Schriftfarbe, proportional verdunkelt werden, sodass das ganze dann harmoniert.

Danke im Voraus
MFG ~Lyras


----------



## Sogomn (2. Sep 2016)

Na einfach einen Wert von den Farbkomponenten abziehen bzw. durch etwas teilen. Bei deinem Beispiel ist Rot 255 und Grün und Blau 153. Wenn Du nun den Schatten halb so hell wie die Farbe haben möchtest, teilst Du einfach die Komponenten durch 2 und setzt sie wieder als RGB-Wert zusammen.
Du könntest das ganze auch in HSV / HSB umwandeln und den Farbwert / die Helligkeit verändern.


----------



## Viktim (5. Sep 2016)

Wenn du das ganze als Color-Objekt von Java hast, gibt es die Methoden .brighter() und .darker()


----------

